# [SOLVED] BSOD: Hidclass.sys



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello,

First of all I want to apologize for my English in advance.

System:
i5-2500k
Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3
MSI Nvidia GTX 470 
4 x 2GB G.Skill 1600 ram
1 x Crucial M4 SSD
2 x WD 320GB HDD

OS: 
Windows 7 x64 (Home)

Problem:
I'm getting the HIDCLASS.sys BSOD when I try to boot with driver verifier enabled. 

The program 'WhoCrashed' says: 
crash dump file: E:\MINIDUMP\021514-7612-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: hidclass.sys (HIDCLASS+0x2710) 
Bugcheck code: 0xC9 (0x23B, 0xFFFFF88008B52710, 0xFFFFF9800D1B4CF0, 0x0)
Error: DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION 
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\hidclass.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: Hid Class Library
Bug check description: This is the bug check code for all Driver Verifier 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.

The minidump file is attached ;-)
I did update my USB drivers already, but it didn't make a difference.


Regards,

Richy


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Hi,

The attached DMP file is of the *DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION (c9)* bug check.

_This is the bug check code for all Driver Verifier *I/O Verification* violations._

I don't think we'll be able to get any information without a kernel-dump, for example:


```
>[ 17,ff]   0 e0 fffffa800bc989a0 00000000 fffff80003708eb0-fffff9800d1b4fb8 Success Error Cancel 
          fffffa800bc989a0: Could not read device object or _DEVICE_OBJECT not found
```


```
2: kd> !devobj fffffa800bc989a0 f
fffff8000342a010: Unable to get value of ObpRootDirectoryObject
fffffa800bc989a0: Could not read device object or _DEVICE_OBJECT not found
```
*-----------*

*1. *Remove and replace avast! with Microsoft Security Essentials for temporary troubleshooting purposes:

*avast! removal -* avast! Uninstall Utility | Download aswClear for avast! Removal

*MSE -* Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

*2. *AsrAppCharger.sys is listed and loaded which is the ASRock App Charger driver. It's well known to cause BSOD issues, and I would remove it ASAP.

*3. *Uninstall Smart Defrag.

If you are still crashing the above #3 recommendations, enable kernel-dumps and re-enable Driver Verifier if it's disabled - Creating a Kernel-Mode Dump File (Windows Debuggers)

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Thanks for your quick reply!

I removed and replaced Avast for MSE.
Also removed SmartDefrag.
But I can't find the AsrAppCharger.sys , not in C:\windows/windows32/drivers... and not in the process list of Windows task manager.

I will post the result of the boot with driver verifier enabled in a few minutes.

Regards


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

My kernel dump files are .tmp files and about 500MB big... Is this normal?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

For a full dump file that size is correct but should be .dmp files though.

I think he may have meant _AppleCharger.sys _ 

hidclass.sys is a Microsoft driver, did you exclude all MS drivers in the Verifier setup?
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

SaiBus.sys Thu Jul 12 10:14:44* 2007* and SaiMini.sys Thu Aug 28 05:04:00 *2008* are very old(as far as Win7 is concerned) Saitek USB drivers, are these for a gaming mouse or game controller or?
See if there is a update available.


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Then I will remove the AppleCharger.sys

Affirm, I did exclude the Microsoft drivers in the verifier setup.

I use:
-Saitek pro flight yoke
-Saitek pro rudder pedals
-Saitek pro throttle quadrant

I did remove the latest drivers of the Saitek items 2 days ago and installed the drivers that came with the box (CD). My thoughts were that the newest drivers were the problem, but they're not..

Also, I've got problems with making the kernel dump file. As I said, I only get .tmp files. Maybe it's due to my OS which is installed on a SSD.
Do I need WinDbg to read/extract the .tmp file? Because I can only upload up to 5MB.


Regards


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

You'll need to use a free file sharing service like skydrive or dropbox. 

Does it bsod when using the Saitek devices, or not using them but they are hooked up, or they are not hooked up, or it makes no difference?

What else is plugged into the usb ports(besides a KB and Mouse)?


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Okay, I will upload them into my Skydrive.

It doesn't make any difference. It won't boot with driver verifier enabled, with and without the Saitek items plugged in.

At the moment, nothing else. But normally only 1 or 2 USB-sticks and Track-IR5 (tracking camera).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

When it won't boot can you read what is on the screen?
Does it name a driver file?

If needed > To turn off Auto Reboot Vista/Win7
Start> type/paste Advanced System Settings, from the list Select Advanced System Settings> On the Advanced Tab click on Startup and Recovery> in the Startup and Recovery window un check Automatically Restart, hit Ok to exit the dialogs, reboot the PC for the settings to take effect.


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

HIDCLASS.sys shows up mostly. But last time, after removing the USB-port drivers, I got SAI(?)(?)(?).sys
I'm pretty sure that's/(those are) the Saitek driver(s)

Auto reboot is already off


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

I take it that was the USB 3 drivers you uninstalled?


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Yes, I think so :ermm:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Set up verifier without the usb drivers and Saitek drivers selected and see what you get.


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

I still have to boot with verifier enabled but without the saitek and usb drivers, but I do have the kernel dump files (via Skydrive)


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

I got the nvlddmkm.sys (Nvidia I thought) BSOD, 0x4C
It's the latest driver..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

I'm going wait for PJB to look at the full dump since I'm not sure what he had in mind.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Sorry, I've been reading along! 

First off, the kernel-dumps were all of the .TMP extension (implies it was a temp), so that was interesting. Thankfully however, renaming the extension to .DMP didn't destroy the dumps and they are able to be debugged.

As said above in my first post, all of the attached DMP files are of the* DRIVER_VERIFIER_IOMANAGER_VIOLATION (c9)* bug check.

_This is the bug check code for all Driver Verifier *I/O Verification* violations.

_*If we take a look at the call stack:

*

```
1: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a06efd8 fffff800`037134ec : 00000000`000000c4 00000000`000000f6 00000000`000000dc fffffa80`0c5e3b30 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a06efe0 fffff800`03728bf4 : 00000000`000000dc fffffa80`0c5e3b30 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000000 : nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+0x3c
fffff880`0a06f020 fffff800`034e0890 : fffff6fc`00000000 fffff880`0a06f270 fffff880`0a06f400 fffff880`0a06f5f8 : nt!VfCheckUserHandle+0x1b4
fffff880`0a06f100 fffff800`035566b5 : fffffa80`0669b800 fffff800`00000001 fffffa80`0676d650 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x2027e
fffff880`0a06f1d0 fffff800`03285e53 : fffffa80`0c5e1740 fffff880`0a06f588 fffff880`00000002 fffff880`0a06f610 : nt!NtQueryValueKey+0x115
fffff880`0a06f360 fffff800`03282410 : fffff800`03717d96 fffff880`0214a934 fffff880`0a06f5f8 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a06f3d0)
fffff880`0a06f568 fffff800`03717d96 : fffff880`0214a934 fffff880`0a06f5f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiServiceLinkage
fffff880`0a06f570 fffff880`0214a934 : fffff880`0a06f6c0 fffff880`0a06f728 fffff880`0a06f6c0 fffff880`0a06f640 : nt!VfZwQueryValueKey+0x76
fffff880`0a06f5c0 fffff880`0214a7d1 : 00000000`00000010 fffff880`0214a340 ffff0000`0812850d 00000000`00010246 : [COLOR=Red][I][B]SaiH0763+0x25934[/B][/I][/COLOR]
fffff880`0a06f640 fffff880`0212d2b5 : fffffa80`0c136990 00000000`00000008 fffffa80`0c1366c0 fffffa80`00000000 : [COLOR=Red][I][B]SaiH0763+0x257d1[/B][/I][/COLOR]
fffff880`0a06f680 fffff880`0212c4a2 : fffff880`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0e54afb8 fffffa80`0c1eec38 : [COLOR=Red][I][B]SaiH0763+0x82b5[/B][/I][/COLOR]
fffff880`0a06f720 fffff880`02126f4d : fffff980`0e54ab40 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0e54ab40 : [COLOR=Red][I][B]SaiH0763+0x74a2[/B][/I][/COLOR]
fffff880`0a06f750 fffff880`02126bc6 : fffff980`0e54ab40 fffffa80`0c1366c0 fffffa80`0c1366c0 fffffa80`00000001 : [COLOR=Red][I][B]SaiH0763+0x1f4d[/B][/I][/COLOR]
fffff880`0a06f790 fffff880`0212552e : fffff980`0e54ab40 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c39bf40 fffffa80`0c39bf40 : [COLOR=Red][I][B]SaiH0763+0x1bc6[/B][/I][/COLOR]
fffff880`0a06f7d0 fffff800`0372fd26 : fffff980`0e54ab40 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0c136570 fffff800`0372b48e : [COLOR=Red][I][B]SaiH0763+0x52e[/B][/I][/COLOR]
fffff880`0a06f800 fffff800`0372ed52 : fffff980`0e54af70 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0c136480 fffffa80`0c39bf40 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`0a06f860 fffff800`0372fd26 : fffff980`0e54ab40 00000000`00000002 fffffa80`0c136330 fffffa80`0c4e1988 : nt!ViFilterDispatchPower+0x62
fffff880`0a06f890 fffff800`0358643c : 00000000`00000025 fffffa80`0c4e1988 fffffa80`0c626660 fffffa80`0c116de0 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x566
fffff880`0a06f8f0 fffff800`03581db8 : fffffa80`0c130b30 fffff800`00000000 fffffa80`0c4e17d0 fffff6fc`00000001 : nt!IopParseDevice+0x14d3
fffff880`0a06fa50 fffff800`03582fd6 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c4e17d0 00000000`c0100080 fffffa80`06762de0 : nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x588
fffff880`0a06fb40 fffff800`035848dc : 00000000`00000110 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0c5e1701 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x306
fffff880`0a06fc10 fffff800`0358fed4 : 00000000`0012e9f8 fffff8a0`c0100080 00000000`0012ea48 00000000`0012ea08 : nt!IopCreateFile+0x2bc
fffff880`0a06fcb0 fffff800`03285e53 : fffffa80`0c5e3b30 00000980`00000000 0000007f`fffffff8 fffff800`0357dce4 : nt!NtCreateFile+0x78
fffff880`0a06fd40 00000000`77ca180a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a06fdb0)
00000000`0012e978 fffff800`0327e210 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77ca180a
fffff880`0a06ff90 fffff880`0a070478 : fffff900`c0611ae0 fffff900`c0611ae0 fffff960`000a4ced 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiCallUserMode
fffff880`0a06ff98 fffff900`c0611ae0 : fffff900`c0611ae0 fffff960`000a4ced 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a070c70 : 0xfffff880`0a070478
fffff880`0a06ffa0 fffff900`c0611ae0 : fffff960`000a4ced 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a070c70 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff900`c0611ae0
fffff880`0a06ffa8 fffff960`000a4ced : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a070c70 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff900`c0611ae0
fffff880`0a06ffb0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : win32k!CreateProp+0x29
```
We have SaiH0763.sys being called over and over again, which is the Saitek device driver.



> 1: kd> lmvm SaiH0763
> start end module name
> fffff880`02125000 fffff880`0214eb80 SaiH0763 (no symbols)
> Loaded symbol image file: SaiH0763.sys
> ...


As Bruce mentioned above, these device drivers for Saitek are _ancient.

_BugCheck C4, {f6, _*dc*_, _*fffffa800c5e3b30*_, fffff8800214a934}

^^ 2nd/3rd parameters are important to us.

*If we run a !process on the 3rd parameter:*


```
1: kd> !process fffffa800c5e3b30
PROCESS fffffa800c5e3b30
    SessionId: 1  Cid: 06f0    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 06b8
    DirBase: 17e862000  ObjectTable: fffff8a001dd74e0  [COLOR=Red][I][B]HandleCount:  62[/B][/I][/COLOR].
[COLOR=Red][I][B]    Image: SaiMfd.exe[/B][/I][/COLOR]
    VadRoot fffffa800c00cbd0 Vads 55 Clone 0 Private 427. Modified 0. Locked 0.
    DeviceMap fffff8a0012da0d0
    Token                             fffff8a00216ca50
    ElapsedTime                       00:00:00.062
    UserTime                          00:00:00.000
    KernelTime                        00:00:00.000
    QuotaPoolUsage[PagedPool]         126520
    QuotaPoolUsage[NonPagedPool]      6480
    Working Set Sizes (now,min,max)  (1216, 50, 345) (4864KB, 200KB, 1380KB)
    PeakWorkingSetSize                1216
    VirtualSize                       62 Mb
    PeakVirtualSize                   62 Mb
    PageFaultCount                    1232
    MemoryPriority                    BACKGROUND
    BasePriority                      8
    CommitCharge                      492
```
We can see the HandleCount = 62 and the process image name is SaiMfd.exe which is the Saitek SST Programming Software and/or Config software.

*Let's go ahead and check out parameter 3 now:*


```
1: kd> !handle dc

PROCESS fffffa800c5e3b30
    SessionId: 1  Cid: 06f0    Peb: 7fffffdd000  ParentCid: 06b8
    DirBase: 17e862000  ObjectTable: fffff8a001dd74e0  [COLOR=Red][I][B]HandleCount:  62[/B][/I][/COLOR].
    [COLOR=Red][I][B]Image: SaiMfd.exe[/B][/I][/COLOR]

Handle table at fffff8a001dd74e0 with 62 entries in use

00dc: Object: fffff8a0021a0d30  GrantedAccess: 00020019 Entry: fffff8a002181370
Object: fffff8a0021a0d30  Type: (fffffa800676d650) [COLOR=Red][I][B]Key[/B][/I][/COLOR]
    ObjectHeader: [COLOR=Red][I][B]fffff8a0021a0d00 [/B][/I][/COLOR](new version)
        HandleCount: 1  PointerCount: 1
        Directory Object: 00000000  Name: [COLOR=Red][I][B]\REGISTRY\MACHINE\SYSTEM\CONTROLSET001\CONTROL\CLASS\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}\0039[/B][/I][/COLOR]
```
Here we can see more mention of SaiMfd, etc. We also however see a registry key.

*Let's look into that registry key:*


```
1: kd> !reg findkcb \REGISTRY\MACHINE\SYSTEM\CONTROLSET001\CONTROL\CLASS\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}\0039


Found KCB = fffff8a0021bb820 :: \REGISTRY\MACHINE\SYSTEM\CONTROLSET001\CONTROL\CLASS\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}\0039
```
*Now let's take the address of the KCB (Key Control Block):*


```
1: kd> !reg kcb fffff8a0021bb820

Key              : \REGISTRY\MACHINE\SYSTEM\CONTROLSET001\CONTROL\CLASS\{745A17A0-74D3-11D0-B6FE-00A0C90F57DA}\0039
[COLOR=Red][I][B]RefCount         : 1[/B][/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=Red][I][B]Flags            : CompressedName[/B][/I][/COLOR],
ExtFlags         :
Parent           : 0xfffff8a0021bb6f8
KeyHive          : 0xfffff8a000023010
KeyCell          : 0xbd4d18 [cell index]
[COLOR=Red][I][B]TotalLevels      : 8[/B][/I][/COLOR]
MaxNameLen       : 0x1e
MaxValueNameLen  : 0x20
MaxValueDataLen  : 0xa2
LastWriteTime    : 0x 1cf24fd:0x408f34c4
KeyBodyListHead  : 0xfffff8a0021bb898 0xfffff8a0021bb898
SubKeyCount      : 1
ValueCache.Count : 13
ValueCache.List  : 0x0000000000bd8678
Owner            : 0x0000000000000000
KCBLock          : 0xfffff8a0021bb910
KeyLock          : 0xfffff8a0021bb920
```
We can see that the reference count = 1, which indicates only one process has a handle open to that registry key. In this case, our process is SaiMfd.exe. Flags = the key is in a compressed form. TotalLevels = The key itself is 8 levels deep in the registry.



> 1. \REGISTRY
> 
> 2. \MACHINE
> 
> ...


*----------------*

Overall, as Bruce already mentioned, it appears that your Saitek device drivers and software are too old to work with Windows 7. Either that, or they are just programmed very poorly and are in general causing corruption.

What I would recommend is physically disconnecting ALL Saitek devices, and then uninstalling ALL Saitek software. If you don't crash after doing all of that for a few days, Saitek is the problem.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Oke, I'm going to try that.

Many many thanks to both of you for all the invested time!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Great, we look forward to your update!

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

I've tried to remove all of the Saitek drivers, but the Saixxx.sys files won't dissappear inside the Windows\Windows32\Drivers folder.

Can I just manually delete them?

If I run driver verifier at the moment I'll get the 0x0A (IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL) BSOD.
It didn't create a dumpfile though... My settings to create a dumpfile are correct. Sometimes (rare) I get dumpfiles, but most times I don't..

Regards,

Richy


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Did you disconnect the Saitek devices as I mentioned? If you delete the drivers and the devices are still connected, they're likely just getting reinstalled on boot-up by Windows. You can try disconnecting and deleting, although I'd recommend disconnecting and renaming from .sys to .old as opposed to deleting.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Yes, I did disconnect it. I also turned 'auto-driver download/install' off.
I will rename the driver files and test again tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Great, let me know how it goes.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

So here is my update 

I changed the Saitek .sys files into .old.
After a reboot with driver verifier enabled, I got a bsod of the Nvidia driver. I uninstalled the graphic driver with driver-sweeper (or equivalent), no bsods when booting with verifier enabled. After a fresh reinstall of the second-last Nvidia driver (because apperently the most recent wasn't stable on my pc), I get bsods constantly, like 0x7E, 0x0A, 0xC4 & IRQL_LESS_OR_NOT_EQUAL.

I already tested my Ram with Memtestx86 for 24 hours, but without faults. Though I'm still suspecting my memory more and more..


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

I want to add that the 0xC4 bsod came with the code 'device driver'.
I also got the 0x24 bsod. 

Didn't get any dumpfile, which is very frustrating...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Back the Nvidia driver as far back as you can, if changing it from the latest to the next to the latest made that big a difference it may be video card related or at least the memory on the card.


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

No, it didn't make any difference. This time I get the bsod 0x24 when I was still installing the driver... 
The only thing it says is the following:

Disable or uninstall any anti-virus, disk defrag prog. Check your harddrive with chkdsk/f (already did, no errors found), and check for any updated drivers.

I don't think I'm ever going to make this bloody thing to work :'(


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Just as a test pull the nvidia card out and use the integrated video for a bit.


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

May I ask what the point of that is?
It's running fine without Nvidia drivers (haven't removed gfx card yet), but when I install them the bsods will come up again.

Regards


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

That tells me it's video related, but without video drivers you are also not loading Directx, Aero and other desktop enhancements that will load with the Intel video driver.


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

It's also running perfectly without gfx card. Booting with verifier enabled is smooth. 
It must be related to the graphics driver(s) only then...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

More likely a failing graphics card, since there are a couple million others using those drivers and not having bsod's


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

I'm now reading there are a lot of bsod problems after the 314.22 driver for anyone who is using older cards (like mine GTX470). I'm going to try the 314.22 again and I'll give an update ;-)


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Well, here's the update!

Nvidia's driver 314.22 is absolutely stable! Seems like Nvidia is trying to let us buy a new gfx card haha.

But the next question is, what do I have to do with my saitek stuff now? They can't operate without drivers, but the one and only driver which is released by Saitek is causing bsods...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Add them back in one at a time.


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

I'm going to try that tomorrow. 
Again many thanks for your help ;-)
It's much appreciated!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Glad to hear so far, good troubleshooting.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Here's my next update. 
The Nvidia drivers are still stable! 
But I don't get the Saitek products to work. My pc is running smooth with driver verifier enabled when I don't have any Saitek drivers installed. But when I've Saitek drivers installed, I'll get bsod's instantaneous.
I've tried the latest drivers (from Saitek website) and older drivers (that came with the cd). None of them seems to be stable. 
I've mailed Saitek support for any assistance, but I don't expect much support from their side (because of the stories on internet).

Regards,

Richy


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

How old are the latest Saitek drivers?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

Glad to hear the system is stable!

Regarding Saitek, unless there are up-to-date drivers specifically coded and designed for Windows 7, you're likely at a dead end. The problem with your old Saitek device drivers is they are simply too buggy and/or incompatible with Windows 7. They'd need to release Windows 7 drivers for your specific devices.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## Richy93 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*



Wrench97 said:


> How old are the latest Saitek drivers?


2008, I thought.


@PJB
Well, I'll wait for a reply to my email and hopefully they'll have a suggestion. 

Thanks a lot to you both!
I finally got a stable system. Can't thank you enough ;-)


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: BSOD: Hidclass.sys*

I'll go ahead and mark this as solved since our original issue is indeed solved. You can of course keep posting in here though regarding any word from Saitek, etc.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## saiteksuck (May 2, 2014)

I just returned a saitek X52 pro after it BSOD my computer from ****** drivers. I'm having the exact same issue. Noticed some erratic behaviour from my mouse which under madcatz is also actually a saitek device using the same software. I'll bet any money once I've cleared those saitek drivers out the problem goes away!


----------

